# Flash9, nspluginwrapper and Freebsd7



## Lupin_IV (May 26, 2011)

Hello everybody, I followed the instructions on http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html, in order to activate the Flash plugin on my FreeBSD 7.4 (i386).
So, now I have:


```
linux_base-fc-4_16  Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)
linux-flashplugin-9.0r289_1 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
nspluginwrapper-1.4.0 A compatibility plugin for Mozilla NPAPI plugins
```
But, if I try to run:

`$ nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so`

the result is:


```
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```


Any help is appreciated!
          Marco Alberoni


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

Try as it says in the pkg-message:
`$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`

As a side note there shouldn't be a problem with www/linux-f10-flashplugin10. I had it running when I was still on 7.x.


----------



## Lupin_IV (May 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try as it says in the pkg-message:
> `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`



I already did it, but the result was:


```
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin
Auto-install plugins from /home/marco/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/marco/.mozilla/plugins
```

and it basically didn't find any plugin...




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> As a side note there shouldn't be a problem with www/linux-f10-flashplugin10. I had it running when I was still on 7.x.



The problem is Flash10 seems to require the linux_base-f10 port, and they say it doesn't work properly on FreeBSD 7.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2011)

Lupin_IV said:
			
		

> The problem is Flash10 seems to require the linux_base-f10 port, and they say it doesn't work properly on FreeBSD 7.



As far as I know only certain specific Linux things don't seem to work on 7.x. I never had any issues with the flashplayer though. Not sure about other Linux applications.


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2011)

Lupin_IV said:
			
		

> The problem is Flash10 seems to require the linux_base-f10 port, and they say it doesn't work properly on FreeBSD 7.



Then upgrade to 8.2-RELEASE and problem solved.


----------



## Lupin_IV (May 27, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Then upgrade to 8.2-RELEASE and problem solved.



If this is the only solution, we should upgrade the FreeBSD Handbook too, don't you think so?


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2011)

Lupin_IV said:
			
		

> If this is the only solution, we should upgrade the FreeBSD Handbook too, don't you think so?



Dunno if this is the only solution, maybe Handbook is outdated, I haven't used 7.x since 8.0-RELEASE and I also use linux_base F10 and Flash 10 without any problems here.

Any reason to stick with 7.x tree?


----------

